# SA/Orlando trades



## pal (Aug 31, 2006)

Any recommendations for which resort to stay at with a SA trade?  Will be there for xmas . . . next year...


----------



## philemer (Aug 31, 2006)

pal said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for which resort to stay at with a SA trade?  Will be there for xmas . . . next year...



Xmas, anywhere, will be a tough trade with most SA weeks. Good luck. You might consider starting an Ongoing Search now.

Phil


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2006)

*3 Out Of Our 4 SA Trades Were For Florida, 2 Of Those Orlando.*

Except for doing _Points For Deposit_ this year with our SA week (1st time we've done that), all our previous SA trades were into nice Florida timeshares -- Vistana Orlando (January 2003), TaraNova ImperiaLakes (January 2005), HGVC Sea World (September 2005). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

